
The Lesson from the Amazon HQ2 Fiasco - devchuk
https://continuations.com/post/182823463265/the-lesson-from-the-amazon-hq2-fiasco
======
hourislate
Maybe it's me but why is it all AMZN's fault? You have a hostile local
government, labor unions that are already planning to work against you, a
community that doesn't want you there, etc.

I don't blame them at all, they have a business to run and in this day and age
there are places that are more welcoming and appreciating.

It's funny how the Mayor and Gov of NY are out saying it's all AMZN's fault
while AOC and cohorts are publicly celebrating the fact that they worked hard
to get rid of them and were successful.

The Gov and Mayor should call out their own folks/Anti Business Dems before
calling out AMZN.

 __3 Billion in incentives that would only come into fruition as AMZN met it
's obligations __was nothing compared to the prosperity they would have
created. The lesson here is don 't openly attack someone trying to bring jobs
and business to your State/City and then cry when they decide to leave.

